

Box Refreshes Its iOS Apps, Gives Users Who Download Them 50GB Of Free Storage - wj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/15/box-refreshes-its-ios-apps-gives-users-who-download-the-new-code-50gb-of-free-storage/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
btgeekboy
The 250MB/file limit on free accounts is brutal. (It used to be even smaller,
something like 100MB, but they relented and increased it somewhat recently.)
Even worse, the client doesn't tell you when it's not copying the file because
it's too big - it pretends everything is just fine and dandy.

------
joelrunyon
I feel like I got 50GB from Box when I signed up like 2 years ago.

I still haven't use it at all. Dropbox, drive & even mega seem to be more
seamless :-/

------
philip1209
Fun fact: If you interview with recruiters at storage companies, they'll often
add free space to your personal account.

~~~
rodrodrod
Dropbox often recruits at my alma mater, they'll always have stacks of free
10gb/15gb space expansion cards (with some redeemable code) to hand out. Big
hit with the students.

------
kombine
cloud.mail.ru offers free 1Tb for life if you register until 20 January. Yes
the interface is in Russian(at least for the desktop app) and rough at edges,
but still worth spending 5 minutes registering.

Edit. The interface of the Android app is available in English. Also, being an
active Dropbox user, Mail.ru solution is obviously less polished and still in
beta. But it is an established company in Russia(I would guess second biggest
internet media holding), and you can somewhat rely on them.

~~~
glomph
Do you not need a russian phone number?

~~~
kombine
You could specify it as a means to restore the password, but it is not
necessary. Other options include secret question, or alternative email
address.

~~~
glomph
I wasn't able to sign up for an email account without one until I found this
link [http://e.mail.ru/cgi-bin/login?lang=en_US](http://e.mail.ru/cgi-
bin/login?lang=en_US) where you can use any phone number (but still require
one to sign up).

~~~
jordsmi
Or you can just click "I don't have a mobile phone." and sign up with a
security question...

------
chippy
Storage space is so cheap nowadays. I find it very hard to be enticed by even
more free cloud storage. I doubt that offering me more and more would help.

I would be interested in an application that makes agreements with the ISPs
that have throttling or download limits so that traffic to and from their
servers don't count.

~~~
malditojavi
Indeed. Offering for free something that gets cheaper as time passes, I don't
if can be considered as clever marketing or not.

~~~
blueblob
I believe that it was clever marketing when google first did it when gmail was
first released. I feel like the storage is only part of the service, it's
access to your files everywhere that they are really trying to sell.

------
csmattryder
I just got 50GB on Google Drive on my new Moto G, I'll use about a tenth of
that, at a push.

It's at the point where giving away your product for free is no longer a
large-impact sales tactic, wonder how they'll innovate?

~~~
loceng
This is merely to offer a service of equal value. I'm not sure as an
individual service it's possible to innovate. It's what you build that plugs
into that service that can make it more valuable, more useful.

------
izzydata
Mediafire also seems to be doing 50gb as well as Mega.

Now they just all need desktop syncing programs with easily accessible public
sharing urls and decent traffic bandwidth.

~~~
drdaeman
What they really need are TAHOE-LAFS backends, so one'd get 50+50+50 GiB on
free offers and have a generous 100 GiB of fault-tolerant secure storage (or
150 GiB, if they're greedy or consider services going down is not a problem)

;)

~~~
izzydata
Personally I don't really need more storage unless it is in a really usable
format. I have 10TiB in my personal computer for that.

------
BrownBuffalo
Dear Tech Crunch staff. Please stop making your videos auto-play in IE and
Chrome. Seriously ... 10 videos on one page and they ALL started up, playing.
Conform to freegen standards from the W3C. I would have been ok with my IE
browser, but it had the same bizzaro world experience in Chrome.

~~~
vezycash
You're complaining to the wrong company.

Chrome has 'click to play' option for flash. Why can't we control video?
Youtube conflict of interest maybe.

We can disable javascript, images, even audio. Why not Videos?

Screaming at webmasters to behave ethically, or app developer to not steal
data is naive and idealistic.

Scream at google, mozilla, microsoft and the rest to give US control over our
browser is that too much to ask in this day and age?

Or has following apple's "we know what's best for you" philosophy clouded
their common sense?

The browser is to blame!

~~~
streetnigga
"You're complaining to the wrong company."

The company that embeds the videos should consider how said media is presented
to it's users. It is a weird concept yes I know. Just try to contemplate it.

~~~
drdaeman
It depends on how you view a website-browser relationship.

If you believe your browser displaying a site is under third-party control,
then yes, it's third party that's responsible for presentation issues. If you
believe since something running in your browser then you and browser vendor
are responsible for presenting the contents in a manner you want it, then,
well, it's another way.

Actually, I think one should complain to both companies.

~~~
streetnigga
Outside frames are called parent for a reason. I'm pretty closed book on how I
feel about the issue. Though I agree both should be complained to, just that
responsibility falls on those who embed.

I really thought we made it past the auto-play era of the 90s.

------
oneeyedpigeon
Shame that a) iOS only b) iOS _6+_ only. I wonder what they're doing that
couldn't be done with software barely a year old; it must be pretty mind-
blowing, world-changing stuff.

~~~
mahyarm
Apple designs it's entire platform to basically drag developers to using the
latest SDK and codebase. I can't even download the iOS 5 simulator in xcode
right now. Shit starts breaking in the newer versions of things when you use
the older way of doing stuff, and sometimes the decision is an exclusive or.
Support %95 of the userbase using ios 7 & 6 and frankly give yourself less of
a development headache or support ios 5 laggards who are less likely to pay
for things as a group anyway.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Thanks for the info. Obviously, if it's literally a case of 'support 95% or
support 5%', the choice is made for the developer. I assumed 'support 100%'
was not impossible, or even particularly difficult, but I stand corrected.
Although I would like to note that _some_ developers do still support iOS5 -
somehow.

------
rshlo
I wish they'll put some effort to make Linux client. Definitely a minus for me
right now.

------
malditojavi
A startup which core business is collect in just one place all the free
storage provided as marketing growth tactic from other cloud storage startups.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
But would you stripe or mirror? :-)

~~~
toomuchtodo
The though of psuedo-RAID6 across multiple storage providers makes me want to
cry into a beer.

------
ereckers
Would there be noticeable performance issues if one were to run Google Drive,
Dropbox, and Box simultaneously?

~~~
arikrak
What about Skydrive and SugarSync?

------
rpx
Looks like Android users are out in the cold on this one. Any filesize
limitations?

------
gpo
1\. Box offers WebDAV. 2\. Zotero can store files in a WebDAV server.

------
anguster
I got 50GB by connecting to my LG phone not too long ago.

------
teddyh
For a little over $200 I can get a 50GiB USB flash drive. If I can pay more
and buy one five times as large, I can get below $1 per GiB. Why would I need
cloud storage for these sizes?

~~~
nixarn
Isn't this kinda missing the point? First of all this was free, but Box is
like Dropbox, so it syncs files between computers and you can access them in
your phone.

~~~
teddyh
How can I not access a flash drive in my phone? It’s _in my hand_. I can just
_plug it in_. If I want to access the files from a computer, I _plug it into
the computer_.

 _That’s_ my point. “Cloud” storage is completely unnecessary for these
storage sizes, as I can just carry my personal data with me.

------
eevilspock
I'm sure the NSA is loving this.

